# Billysans R32



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)




----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

sweet lookin car!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What a LOVELY looking car !!!

Daz - droolin'


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Looks very nice !

Who had the guts to drive into the rear back bumper then  ?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

EVIL looking car mate!!! Looks well menacing!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Now that is really just


Excellent :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Sweet looking 32. Like the vents in the rear bumper, must help the aerodynamics no end. :smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Dude sweet!


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

Is that all Cross Factory body kit?


I sent Shin my pix, but I have not heard back from him yet.


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Cheers everyone! Nice to know its appreciated  

Jase just noticed 'project PGD Mk2' ha ha ha ha! I heard about the fat man trying to insure it!!

Oh and Robb what do you mean by 'cross factory bodykit'?


Billy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I now have the bottom of the 4 pictures as my desktop.  

There was an R32 that looked just like that for sale in the back of Jap Performance or Banzai a couple of months ago.....

Daz


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Hmm funny that  

Cheers mate 

Billy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just happened to spot it as i was looking for prices of R32 GTS-T's for someone.

Lovely car mate....

Daz


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Billysan said:


> *
> Jase just noticed 'project PGD Mk2' ha ha ha ha! I heard about the fat man trying to insure it!!
> *


Yeah nice little run around for me, things I have to do to get the 'Fat man' out of bother! I feel an engine conversion coming on muhhahahaha (evil laugh)


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

Billy,

What kind of body kit do you have? It looks like the brand Cross Factory to me.

I have the Veil Side kit, but I do not like the front bumper any more. So I am looking at getting something differant.


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Its got Trial side skirts and rear bumper, Bomex front bumper, and Ganador mirors. Love the whole thing appart from the front bumper, its a bit too round and gay! Want either a veilside one or Top Secret. Its dropped a significant amount on Tein HA coilovers too.

Cheers Billy


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh another nissan engine eh?! Fat man said you might be wanting to sell your 200, if so I might have a buyer for you. Or is that block going into the s12?! RB26 I recon!!!

Billy


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Billysan,

I really like the look of your car, but I also agree with you on the front bumper, too round. 

I think you and Robb could mase a trade, no?

I personaly like the Do-Luck, that one is the kitty.

http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/attachment.php?s=&postid=153491


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

I know I would gladly trade my Veil Side bumper for a Do-Luck bumper. Thats the one I am thinking of getting.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Robb,

How is the car coming along? Aren't you up kind of late 

The Do-Luck rocks.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

SkylineUSA said:


> *
> I personaly like the Do-Luck, that one is the kitty.
> 
> http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/attachment.php?s=&postid=153491 *


Agreed !!! That Do-Luck kit is the best i've seen for the R32.

Daz


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Billysan said:


> *Oh another nissan engine eh?! Fat man said you might be wanting to sell your 200, if so I might have a buyer for you. Or is that block going into the s12?! RB26 I recon!!!
> 
> Billy *


Yeah will sell it if you know someone thats after it. I've got a spare CA18 & box knocking about so that'll be going in. Mind you, if a cheep RB26 comes up, you never know!


----------



## Robb (Oct 10, 2001)

Ya, it's about 1am my time when I catch you guys on here.

My car is finished except for tuning the stand alone ECU.
I am having a hard time getting anybody to send me any kind of maps to use as a referance, so I am programing it all from scratch.

You should see the cammotion it couses driving a Skyline in the States. It's to funny. 

Later,
Robb


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Top car Billysan ... all electrical problems solved now I hope.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah everything was going really well till last night when it went very sour indeed   And its all that Batfinks fault (I know where you live fat man!) At least it still looks nice sat in the car park Boo Hoo

Very sad Billy


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*So*

what happened???

Luke


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Not saying one word


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

On a serious note, whats happened to the car mate?

Least you got the turbos on order


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Sssshhhhhh!*

If I get that kit I wanna be the only one with one! 

Wheres a moderator when you need one   

Luke


----------



## Batfink (Nov 14, 2002)

*What happrned?!?!?!*

Well i wouldnt go pinning the blame on me , self inflicted id say! Well that is what you'd expect when you try messing with the freshly set up PDG Developments street car mk1 (gts), as for knowing where my house is, I'm twice as wide as you and i know where your mum shops! :smokin:

PDG Developments 1 J's factory 0


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Sssshhhhhh!*



Luke Emmott said:


> *Wheres a moderator when you need one
> 
> Luke *


I'm here Luke, why's that?

Peter.


----------



## Batfink (Nov 14, 2002)

*Forgot to say*

Even though i'm used to seeing it, the car looks sweet in the photos, like the indoor one, very midnight:smokin: 

p.s got that seat in tonight, Vast improvement, no longer trying to drive a car fast whilst sat on a sofa 

Cheers, Fatbink


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Sssshhhhhh!*



Luke Emmott said:


> *Wheres a moderator when you need one  *


We're like buses we are


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Ha Ha Ha ok then, you may have won the battle, BUT NOT THE WAR! 

Its pretty much sorted now thankfully, with a little bit of a play last night. Im a bit of a pessimist when things go bad! Oh and the coil was ok, cheers anyway Jase. 

Im back this weekend so I'll see you then, not playing till easter time though  :smokin: 

Bill


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Glad its sorted again, teach you not to mess with the PDG tuned GTS!


War ah? Let the power war begin :smokin:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

whos first with 450 bhp at wheels then ??? 
as boys in aus are running that easy


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

We haven't got anywhere near that at flywheel 'yet' 


Early days


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

forged pistons and stick the boost up with big blower


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

If only it where that simple mate


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

2 bar of boost then ????


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I think you may have a bit problem putting that sort of power down through the wheels on a GTS, especially if it's not exceptionally dry 

Be great fun trying though


----------

